# drum drains



## Lokits

Hola gente del foro! me podrán ayudar con la traducción de "drum drains" en esta frase? No se como escribirla en castellano:
Se trata de un texto sobre aguas residuales. 
TraduccióN:
No llevar a cabo el mantenimiento de vehículos/equipos afuera o cerca de drenajes pluviales     drum drains.?????​ 
Les parece que drum drains sean drenajes pluviales?

graciassss


----------



## pops91710

¡Ay! Mis pobre ojos no pueden ver las letras tan chiquitas. Es la bola de años que tengo.

En el primer lugar, no nos ofreciste nada del contexto inglés ni de que se trata. 

En mi experiencia *drum drain* es una verga o sea una válvula que se usa para sacar los contenidos de un barríl de petróleo/líquido.

Pero sin el contexto, solamente puedo adivinar que así es.


----------



## Lokits

Aqui va el contexto! como les dije, se trata de unas hojas sobre residuos, aguas residuales, residuos industriales.

espero el contexto ayude:


Which of the following statements are NOT true?
(Select ALL *incorrect* statements)
Clean up spills sometime during your shift.
Do not perform vehicle/equipment outside or near *drum drains.*
Divert storm water toward industrial processes.
Store equipment and materials which have the potential to contaminate storm water under cover where possible.
Dispose of waste in appropriate containers.
Drums should be sealed except when adding or removing material.


Mi intento:

Cuáles de las siguientes afiramaciones NO son verdaderas?
(Seleccionar TODOS las afirmaciones *incorrectas*)
Limpiar los derrames en algún momento durante su turno.
No llevar a cabo el mantenimiento de vehículos/equipos afuera o cerca de drenajes  pluviales     drum drains.?????
Desviar el agua pluvial hacia los procesos industriales.
Almacenar el equipo y materiales que probablemente puedan contaminar el agua pluvial cubiertos en lo posible.
Eliminar los desperdicios en contenedores adecuados.
Se deben sellar los tambores excepto cuando se adicione o se retire material. 
graciassss


----------



## pops91710

Aja! ¡Que suerte para tí! Yo tuve que asistir esta misma clase de instucción para HAZMAT and rainwater drainage control y tomar la misma prueba.

"Do not perform vehicle/equipment outside or near *drum drains"* debería ser *storm drains. http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://clark.wsu.edu/volunteer/ws/images/stencileddrain.jpg&imgrefurl=http://clark.wsu.edu/volunteer/ws/index.html&usg=__puqhFSK8wyKkbYFOw4AddVfozYg=&h=525&w=700&sz=91&hl=en&start=0&sig2=KdEbCHbUzvv3PBcftngxTQ&zoom=1&tbnid=N6FCJlKlVZFzsM:&tbnh=153&tbnw=204&ei=v-oRTp3oKPDYiAKFqq2DDg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dstorm%2Bdrains%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG%26rlz%3D1T4TSNA_enUS369US369%26biw%3D1344%26bih%3D568%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=1042&vpy=203&dur=2932&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=144&ty=133&page=1&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0&biw=1344&bih=568*

¿No será un* typo?*


Aquí es un drum drain y verás que no hace sentido. http://www.balcrank.com/55GallonDrainOutfit/tabid/98/Default.aspx

*"Do not wash vehicles and equipment near drains* that connect to storm drains. In some cases, vehicles and equipment may be washed on a pervious surface where the wash water and rinse water is filtered through the ground. 
 
Whenever possible, do repair and maintenance work indoors or under cover. If work must be done outside, other management practices should be used to prevent pollutant discharges."

http://www.co.san-diego.ca.us/reusable_components/images/awm/Docs/awq_1408_01-09.pdf


----------



## i.sanchez

Hola! En términos técnicos se llama Imbornal, al menos en España.


----------



## Lokits

gracias a ambos por su ayuda!
imbornal no la he escuchado en Argentina.

serían bocas de tormenta? aqui se llama asi a las tapas que cubren las bocas/entradas de agua en el piso, por ej en una calle

aqui ustedes creen que se trate de lo mismo? o se trata de un drenaje pluvial?


gracias!


----------



## pops91710

Lokits, I really think *drum drain* is incorrect and should be *storm drain*. Please look carefully at what I put above.


----------



## Lokits

Yes! I have read thank you!
what i wanted to know was whether storm drain would be dreanje pluvial in Spanish?

tkssssssss a lot


----------



## pops91710

*desagües* de lluvia
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.esacademic.com/pictures/eswiki/83/Storm_Drain.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.esacademic.com/dic.nsf/eswiki/343421&usg=__OcPkGoBTPigIuI03goSIrQ2oblM=&h=800&w=1200&sz=1058&hl=en&start=0&sig2=H_SkrJ5sM_amIJg5fAavLw&zoom=1&tbnid=PoGB4hl3j1ooTM:&tbnh=135&tbnw=180&ei=4wASTunmBKvUiALqq73PDQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddesag%25C3%25BCes%2Bde%2Blluvia%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26rlz%3D1T4TSNA_enUS369US369%26biw%3D1344%26bih%3D568%26tbm%3Disch%26prmd%3Divns&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=171&vpy=95&dur=4582&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=190&ty=80&page=1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1344&bih=568


----------



## i.sanchez

pops91710 said:


> *desagües* de lluvia
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...1&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1344&bih=568


 
Exactamente a esto se le llama Imbornal en España. 
Lokits, utiliza el término que consideres más adecuado, yo sólo he dicho la denominación técnica española por aportar algo más de información, pero si por allí se llama "Boca de Tormenta", perfecto.


----------



## pops91710

i.sanchez said:


> Exactamente a esto se le llama Imbornal en España.
> Lokits, utiliza el término que consideres más adecuado, yo sólo he dicho la denominación técnica española por aportar algo más de información, pero si por allí se llama "Boca de Tormenta", perfecto.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drenaje
http://rcadena.com/dp/index.html
http://www.rumbony.com/article.cfm?id=3043

Tienes razón. Hay una diferencia entre un imbornal de desagüe, y un drenaje de lluvia diseñado para desviar el agua de tormentas. En las zonas áridas de los Estados Unidos, el agua de lluvia es muy valioso, por lo que se captura siempre que sea posible. 

Ni modo, es imperativo que no haga ninguna clase de mantenimiento mecánico en el equipo cerca de los _desagües de cualquier tipo_, ni al aire libre siempre que sea posible.


----------



## Lokits

Gracias a todos!!!
saludos!!


----------

